# Der ***Wallpaper*** Thread



## Tommy_Hewitt (24. September 2007)

So, da ich Letztens im LuküThread angesprochen wurde ob ich meine Bilder net auch als Wallpaper zur verfügung stelle, machen wir hier mal nen Thread wo alle mal ihre Kreativität ausleben können und uns ihre Wallpaper zeigen können, welche aus Hardwarebildern gebastelt worden sind.

========================================================================

Ich könnte es nochmal in 1280x1024 machen, aber das is wieder ne doofe arbeit. Ich machs dir wenn mir langweilig is, Ok?


----------



## Marbus16 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Ok, THX


----------



## ED101 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Wieso dann nicht gleich richtig gross (1900er Auflösung) und jeder kann es sich runter skalieren.

Ps: Ist nicht ganz uneigennützig, hab ne 1920 Auflösung und das ist nen ideales Wallpaper.

 @exxe: Das traust du dich rein zu stellen, das ist ja strafbar.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (24. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Rofl, bin ich doof. Das wäre natürlich ne möglichkeit. Jetzt hab ichs aber extra nochmal in 1280x1024 gemacht grad, nochmal setzt ich mich net dran, sry.


----------



## ED101 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Schade aber verständlich. Falls du doch mal wieder lange weile hast


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (24. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Ja, ich denke an dich. Ich kann dir aber das normale Bild in groß schicken und du machst das dann


----------



## ED101 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Das ist dann auch eine Alternative, auch wenn ich nicht so Photoshop bewandert bin


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (24. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Musst net bewand sein, musst nur alle Teile die nicht schwarz/weis werde sollen mit dem Lasso einfangen XD

So, für alle die die jetzt wollen. Hier bitte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ED101 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

@Tommy_Hewitt dann versuch ich mal mein Glück
@JimBeam so sieht es ungefähr bei mir aus


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (24. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Warte, ich lad dir das originale hoch


----------



## Marbus16 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Dankööö ^^ Endlich was, was mal den blauen Windows-Standard-Desktop verdrängt


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (24. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Welche Auflösung hast du genau? Dann resize und schärf ich es noch schnell


----------



## Marbus16 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Ich? 1280*1024, bald aber eventuell auch 1680*1050 - Warum machst du nicht gleich ne kleine Serie mit den Wallpapern in allen Auflösungen größer 1280*1024?


----------



## ED101 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Super, danke. Auflösung ist 1920 * 1200


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (24. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Ich? 1280*1024, bald aber eventuell auch 1680*1050 - Warum machst du nicht gleich ne kleine Serie mit den Wallpapern in allen Auflösungen größer 1280*1024?



Nein, nicht du :p. Ne Serie kann ich machen, wenn mir langweilig is. Dann mach ich eins in 1920 und resize die dann



ED101 schrieb:


> Super, danke. Auflösung ist 1920 * 1200



Hier bitte

[url=http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=zwischenablage0282o.jpg]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/URL]


----------



## ED101 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Danke. Wenn du dann mal noch eins hast wo das ganze Mobo drauf ist nehm ich auch aber sieht auch so geil aus. Schönes Fodo


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (24. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

ROFL, da is was schiefgelaufen. Warte


----------



## ED101 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Kein Stress. Danke dir schonmal weil du wie es ausschaust schon wieder dran werkelst


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (24. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

Ich habs im vorigen Post durch das richtige ersetzt


----------



## McZonk (24. September 2007)

*AW: Wallpaper (DFI & Photoshop)*

Hier könnt ihr jetzt weiterdiskutieren


----------



## Piy (24. September 2007)

*AW: Der Lukü **Bilderthread****

manno alle ham tolle bilder xD

*neidischsei*


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (24. September 2007)

*AW: Wallpaper (DFI & Photoshop)*

Kauf dir ne gute Cam + Stativ, verstehe die Technik und übe dich in Photoshop und tadaaaaaa, schon hast auch tolle Bilder


----------



## ED101 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Wallpaper (DFI & Photoshop)*

Grosses Lob für die Photos, meine DigiCam ist leider zZt defekt, Sony CCD hat sich verabschiedet


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (24. September 2007)

*AW: Wallpaper (DFI & Photoshop)*

Falls wer braucht, ich hab auch ne 8800GTX im Petto


----------



## Piy (24. September 2007)

*AW: Wallpaper (DFI & Photoshop)*



Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Kauf dir ne gute Cam + Stativ, verstehe die Technik und übe dich in Photoshop und tadaaaaaa, schon hast auch tolle Bilder



cam wurd geklaut o.o
photoshop is no prob ^^ nur mit ner grotten webcam und keinem licht kann man nich viel amchen xD

ich muss ma moms finden, wenn sie bei der arbeit is xD
ich kauf eh bald ersma kaltlichtkathoden, danach gibs tollere bilder


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (24. September 2007)

*AW: Wallpaper (DFI & Photoshop)*

Dann is gut . Geklaute Cam is natürlich doof


----------



## Marbus16 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Wallpaper (DFI & Photoshop)*

Jaaaa! Will auch bilder von der 8800GTX


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (24. September 2007)

*AW: Wallpaper (DFI & Photoshop)*

Leider gibst bei der keine Farben zum Herausheben XD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einer ne Idee was ich draus machen könnte?


----------



## Piy (24. September 2007)

*AW: Wallpaper (DFI & Photoshop)*

n neuen lüfter rauf und nochmal versuchen *kotz* xDDD

sry aber das motiv is extrem hässlich ^^


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (24. September 2007)

*AW: Wallpaper (DFI & Photoshop)*

Das is nen Minebea "Low"........der is super leise, net kotz -.-


----------



## Piy (24. September 2007)

*AW: Wallpaper (DFI & Photoshop)*

tzzz wat will ich mit leisen pcs, wenn die anlage laut geht? ^^
sry, bin numal sensibel, was hardware-aussehen angeht


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (24. September 2007)

*AW: Wallpaper (DFI & Photoshop)*

Die schaut gut aus, du hast nur nen falschen Geschmack :p


----------



## jign (24. September 2007)

*AW: Wallpaper (DFI & Photoshop)*



Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Das is nen Minebea "Low"........der is super leise, net kotz -.-



Aber trotzdem hässlich  mach da mal nen AC Turbine oder silenteagle drauf dann schauts richtig geil aus  

Aber machst da wirklich top pics


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (24. September 2007)

*AW: Wallpaper (DFI & Photoshop)*

Da kommt kein andere Lüfter drauf -.-. Der schaut gut aus so und is leise 

Wenn ihr wollt, dann mach ich aber morgen pix ohne Lüfter


----------



## Piy (24. September 2007)

*AW: Wallpaper (DFI & Photoshop)*



jign schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem hässlich  mach da mal nen AC Turbine oder silenteagle drauf dann schauts richtig geil aus
> 
> Aber machst da wirklich top pics





hehehe, richtich ^^    endlich einer, ders auch so sieht 
ja freu mich scho auf die bilder ^^ dann is ja auch das blöde kabel weg, hm? ^^ das passte da nich so toll hin xD


----------



## ED101 (25. September 2007)

*AW: Wallpaper (DFI & Photoshop)*

Was habt ihr gegen den Lüfter`?


----------



## Klutten (25. September 2007)

*AW: Wallpaper (DFI & Photoshop)*

...das verstehe ich auch nicht. Ein komplett schwarzer Lüfter ist doch das Beste, was einem passieren kann.


----------



## patrock84 (25. September 2007)

*AW: Wallpaper (DFI & Photoshop)*

Warum kein allgemeiner Wallpaper-Thread made by Extreme-User/von Extrem-Mitglieder

Für alle die auf extravagante Lukü stehen:
thermaltakeV1_01.jpg


----------



## ED101 (25. September 2007)

*AW: Wallpaper (DFI & Photoshop)*

Bin dafür


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (25. September 2007)

*AW: Wallpaper (DFI & Photoshop)*

Jo, wäre auch auch dafür 



Klutten schrieb:


> ...das verstehe ich auch nicht. Ein komplett schwarzer Lüfter ist doch das Beste, was einem passieren kann.



Jo, denk ich mir auch. Also ich find das schön so 

So nebenbei, die Bilder hier find ich auch schick 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patrock84 (25. September 2007)

*AW: Wallpaper (DFI & Photoshop)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1680x1050px Version: http://www.abload.de/img/tr_1650gbk.jpg


----------



## Piy (25. September 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

geiles ding ^^
die hardware gefällt mir noch immer nicht 100%ig, aber die bilder sind einfach nur klasse, weiter so!     ich werd mich bei gelegenheit auchma dransetzen....


----------



## Falk (25. September 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Was haltet ihr davon, wenn wir bei sagen wir 10 verschiedenen Motiven einen PCGH Extreme Community-Pack machen? Also eine ZIP-Datei, wo die Wallpaper in gängigen Auflösungen drin sind zum direkten Herunterladen?


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (25. September 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Hmm, wäre ne Idee. Aber da dann nur die schönsten 10 rein


----------



## Marbus16 (25. September 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Aber wenn, dann auch alle Auflösungen. Ich hasse Bilder in einer anderen Aufklösung als meiner nativen


----------



## Falk (25. September 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Ja, da verschiedene Auflösungen von den Bildern zu machen sollte nicht der Akt sein, solange wir entsprechend hochauflösendes Ausgansmaterial haben.


----------



## Piy (25. September 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

jo das wär wieder ma ne sache für die pcgh-news ^^
hab leider immernoch keine digicam, kann mir jemand ein paar schnappschüsse schicken, damit ich ein bisschen spielen kann mit photoshop?


----------



## ED101 (25. September 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Man kann ja auch ein mit ner grossen Auflösung rein stellen und runter skalieren kann dann jeder selbst. Aber denkt daran das manche 16:10 (ganz wenige evtl 16:9) und manche 4:3 haben.


----------



## Marbus16 (25. September 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Runterskalieren ist genau wie hochskalieren be...scheiden.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (25. September 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Meine Bilder sind auch alle einfach runterskaliert :p


----------



## Marbus16 (25. September 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Allerdings hast du das in Photoshop gemacht, wos noch akzeptabel aussieht. Lass an die Bilder aber bloß keine Windows-Skalierung ran


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (25. September 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Ne, ich hab das mit Irfanview gemacht :p


----------



## Marbus16 (25. September 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Immer noch besser als besagte Windows-Skalierung


----------



## exxe (26. September 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

n paar brandneue VSA-100 Chips
fehlen nur noch PCBs, RAM, BIOS-Chips, SMDs..........
_
[Edit: Ich habe mir mal erlaubt, das Bild bei uns anzuhängen. Nicht vergessen: hier können Bilder bis 2 MB geuppt werden  ]_


----------



## memphis@Mg (26. September 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

mensch wie macht man den sowas tommy wie wäre es mit einem kleinen howtow und 1-3 programm vorschläge?!

DANKE!


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (26. September 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Howto? Einfach Photoshop nehmen und alle Teile einfangen, die nicht schwarz/weiß werden sollen


----------



## exxe (26. September 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*



Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Einfach Photoshop



Einfach?
TEUER


----------



## Piy (26. September 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*



exxe schrieb:


> Einfach?
> TEUER




2 möglichkeiten: die legale ist gimp (sowas wie paint2/photoshop, kostenlos), aber das ist sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig...


----------



## exxe (26. September 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

gewöhnungsbedürftig ist gut.....


mal was nicht 3dfx von mir



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*



exxe schrieb:


> gewöhnungsbedürftig ist gut.....
> 
> 
> mal was nicht 3dfx von mir
> ...



Hach, diese Monolithe. Da kommen die Erinnerungen hoch.


----------



## ED101 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Tommy, ich hoffe du hast nichts dagegen, dein Bild in BW/Orange in 1920*1200


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Schön gemacht, aber eine kleine Stelle hast übersehen. Beim 1. gelben RAM-Slots links, da is noch nen Kondi in Farbe


----------



## ED101 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Shit, wird verbessert sobald mein neues System installiert ist


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Mein Photoshop geht leider grad net, sonst würds ich ja machen. Hab übrigens mein P35, also gibst mit dem bald auch nen WP


----------



## ED101 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

So nun sollte es passen, Originalthread updated.


----------



## McZonk (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Gerade bei der G80 Demontage entstanden


----------



## Falk (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Ich habe den ersten Schwung einmal in eine ZIP-Datei gepackt: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?article_id=617048

Hier das ganze nochmal als direkter Download ohne Anmeldung:
http://files.pctflux.net/file.php?id=20071012114614


----------



## AMDSempron (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*



Piy schrieb:


> hab leider immernoch keine digicam, kann mir jemand ein paar schnappschüsse schicken, damit ich ein bisschen spielen kann mit photoshop?


Türlich, ich wurde von diesem Thread hier angeregt, ein Photo zu machen, allerdings habe ich bisher nur ein wenig verschönern können, bin einfach zu blöd für CS2...
Aber falls du Interresse am Motiv hast:
http://daten-lager.net/files/file1192203400CIMG0081.jpg
 (hab schon ein bisschen retuschiert)


----------



## Piy (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

danke, ich werd mal n bisschen rumspielen, mal sehen, obs veröffentlichungswürdig ist


----------



## AMDSempron (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*



Piy schrieb:


> danke, ich werd mal n bisschen rumspielen, mal sehen, obs veröffentlichungswürdig ist


Prima, danke


----------



## patrock84 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Nun mit 800px:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1680x1050: http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=p5k_01_ws629.jpg


----------



## McZonk (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Hoppla, jetzt doch bei PCGH Lesertest gelandet? :p

Denk bitte dran, die *maximale Breite von 800px* für ein Bild einzuhalten.


----------



## patrock84 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*



> Hoppla, jetzt doch bei PCGH Lesertest gelandet?


Nein, ist privat gekauft.



> Denk bitte dran, die maximale Breite von 800px für ein Bild einzuhalten.


Ach, nun doch 800px? Sorry, dachte nur 900px ist bei 1280x1024 noch in Ordnung, ohne dass das Layout verschoben wird.


----------



## McZonk (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Ja eine Forenrichtlinie befindet sich ja derzeit noch in Arbeit. Aber so wie es ausschaut wird es in dieser auf 900px rauslaufen, kannst also wieder aufdrehen. Sry für meine Umstände


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

So, mein CS3 läuft wieder. Werde mich heute mal ransetzten und noch paar Bilder machen


----------



## Nelson (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Ich werd mal auch n paar bilder von meim G80 machen!


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Sodala, hab jetzt mal mit dem P35 das gleiche gemacht wie mit dem NF680i 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mit dem ASUS auch gleich mal was gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer andere Auflösung braucht sage, ich habs bis 3500x2?00


----------



## ED101 (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Tommy wie immer in 1920*1200


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Soooo, hier nochmal in 1920x1200 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ED101 (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

So auch mal was von mir, beim G80 Chip hatte ich keine Lust mehr zur Bearbeitung, wenn sich jemand versuchen möchte, gerne.


----------



## Marbus16 (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Ne kleine Bidlersammlung vom Umbau meiner 8600GT auf den Zaman VF900Cu [ACHTUNG UNSCHARF]

Wenn jemand die Bilder noch schöner bekommt, bitte an mich senden. Bzw. Die bilder nochmal RARen und bei www.pctflux.net hochladen


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Öhm, also alle Bilder sollen hier jetzt auch net gepostet werden. Der Thread is für die Bilder da die so schön sind, dass sie auch als Wallpaper einsetzbar sind......und nein Marbus, deine Bilder sind nicht WP-Geeigent


----------



## Marbus16 (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Ich habe die hier ja zur Bearbeitung reingestellt. Ich selbst komm da nicht so weiter, deswegen darfst du da Hand anlegen (wenn du möchtest).


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Die werden auch nix mit bearbeitung  Is jetzt net böse gemeint, aber das wird einfach nix


----------



## Marbus16 (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Naja, die Cam ist ja auch nu ne Samsung S750 für 100 gewesen...

*brummel*

BTT!


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*



McZonk schrieb:


> Ja eine Forenrichtlinie befindet sich ja derzeit noch in Arbeit. Aber so wie es ausschaut wird es in dieser auf 900px rauslaufen, kannst also wieder aufdrehen. Sry für meine Umstände


Könnt ihr da vielleicht noch 60 Pixel ranhängen, also 960? 
dit: doch, kann ich, aber eher was für die Retro Ecke, aber das dürft egal sein, oder?


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Ne kleine Bidlersammlung vom Umbau meiner 8600GT auf den Zaman VF900Cu [ACHTUNG UNSCHARF]
> 
> Wenn jemand die Bilder noch schöner bekommt, bitte an mich senden. Bzw. Die bilder nochmal RARen und bei www.pctflux.net hochladen


Das Fokussieren musst aber nochmal üben...


----------



## Marbus16 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Das muss ich nicht üben, das kann ich schon recht gut. Nur meine billige Cam halt nicht 

In ner Samstagnacht kann ich halt schlecht die DSRL von meinem Ausbildungsleiter ausleichen


----------



## Marbus16 (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Ja nu, in der Zwischenzeit muss doch einer mal neue HW bekommen haben...


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Neue nicht, aber ich hab heute neue Fotos von alter HW gemacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Hier war auch schonmal mehr los

ô.Ô


----------



## The-Pc-Freak-25 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

  die HDD's sehen goil aus  mein neues WP. 
mal sehen nach weihnachten hab ich neue teile  dann werd ich mal Bilder machen wenn ich das Cybershot Handy von meinem Bruder bekomme ( das hat gute qualität bei licht  und ich hab keine bessere cam bei mir in der nähe womit man bilder machen kann  )

Ps. kannst du die Bilder deiner HDD's auch in 4:3 machen? ich hab keinen widescreen xD ( noch^^ )


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Welches Bild willst den in 4:3? Dann schneid ich das schnell zurecht


----------



## The-Pc-Freak-25 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

das erste, aber die sehen alle so toll aus 
thx schon mal im voraus


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Puhh, hat bisschen gedauert.

Hier bitte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## memphis@Mg (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vielleicht werden die pics ja zugelassen wenn nicht tommy kannst ja noch nen bischen bearbeiten die basis sollte ja gut sein


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Hmm, das 1. und 2. is schon ganz gut.....ABER.......mit 586x3xx Pixel kann das niemand als Wallpaper gebrauchen.....und was steht im Threadtitel? Genau, Wallpaper-Thread . Also poste die Bilder doch bitte in Größen die man auch verwenden kann 

PS: Zufrieden mit meinen Spirit RS?


----------



## memphis@Mg (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

so und jetzt ins groß bitte sollten so 2xxxX1xxx sein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die kühler sind sehr nice habe gerade normal laufen 1066@4-4-4-10@2,3V geschätze 25-28C°


----------



## Marbus16 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoZoU (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Irgendwie war mir die Nacht auch etwas langweilig, deswegen hab ich mich aus Spaß mal an nem Bild versucht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Der Kühler is nice, aber das Bild viiiiiel zu hell 

Hab heute auch mal wieder Bilder gemacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoZoU (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Sehr schick , aber neben den zwei Stromanschlüssen ist noch sone rote Stelle unter dem Kühler, sollte die so bleiben? Sonst solltest du der nochmal beigehen^^

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Das is nen Teil vom Kühler und soll rot bleiben


----------



## GoZoU (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Für mich siehts nach PCB aus 

Ich hab das mal kurz umgeändert, vielleicht reden wir auch an einander vorbei. Kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich täusche. Schau es dir doch bitte mal an. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Hubs, grad nachgeschaut. Is ja wirklich PCB......mach ich gleich raus....

Edit: So gefixt  Thx nochmal


----------



## GoZoU (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Dann kann ich nur sagen: Top-Bild, sowas ist genau mein Geschmack, schlicht und schön anzusehen...und die Freundin beschwert sich nicht, dass ne andere Frau aufm Desktop ist^^

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Piy (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

hey, ich war hier schon ewig nichtmehr drin, gibt es bald wieder ein wallpaper-paket auf der newsseite?  würde mich freuen.


----------



## jetztaber (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Hast ein gescheites zum posten?


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Für nen gescheites Pack haben wir zuwenig Wallpaper taugliche Bilder hier. Die meisten waren ja schon im 1. Pack drin. Ich halt mich rand und werd auch Patrock mal bisschen stubsen, damit wir bisschen mehr hier zusammenkriegen.

Und die anderen könnten sich ruhig auch mal mühe geben und ihre schönsten Bilder Wallpaper tauglich gestalten


----------



## Marbus16 (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollten auch WP-Tauglich sein mit 1600*1200px. Und sooo schlecht sind se auch nicht für ne 100 Cam.


----------



## darksplinter (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

@ marbus vieleicht kannst du das noch ein bisschen schwarzweiß gestalten dann würde das gleich viel toller aussehen (mir fehlen diemöglich keiten)


----------



## GoZoU (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Meinst du vielleicht so?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Uh, so schaut es gleich viel besser aus. Schade, dass es zum Rand hin unscharf wird


----------



## GoZoU (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Das war Absicht von mir , kann den Effekt aber auch wieder rückgängig machen falls Interesse besteht.

: Hier das Bild ohne UNschärfeeffekt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider ist es ziemlich viel Staub auf der linken Seite, welcher sich nicht so einfach entfernen lässt.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## patrock84 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Hach, wie schön


----------



## GoZoU (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Noch n Versuch^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Falls jemand lieber ne GTX hat statt ner HD2900 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darksplinter (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

@ GoZoU jaaaaaaa..schon vieel besser^^


----------



## McZonk (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*



Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Falls jemand lieber ne GTX hat statt ner HD2900


Hoppla, ist doch ne Ersatzkarte oder? Haben die wieder schwarzes PCB im Angebot?


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Is ne nagelneue Karte direkt von XFX aus Taiwan 

Sind übrigens alle wieder schwarz. Schon länger....


----------



## McZonk (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Das is mir doch glatt durch die Lappen gegangen  Hast im Rivatuner mal nach der GPU rev. geschaut? A2?


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Jap, immer noch A2


----------



## Ecle (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

sag mal macht ihr den hintergrund auch künstlich mit ps oder habt ihr ne schwarze bzw. weiße Unterlage?


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Schwarze und weiße Unterlage + Photoshop


----------



## Ecle (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*



Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Schwarze und weiße Unterlage + Photoshop



na dann mach ich auch mal ein bild ^^
Mit weißem Blatt als Unterlage, rest mit Photoshop
Creative X-Fi Xtreme Gamer
Is zwar ne billig cam aber is nich allzu schlecht oder? ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoZoU (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Ein schickes MSI X48 Platinum..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Sehr fein, das is mal richtig wirklich brauchbar ^^


----------



## Ecle (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

...und was ist mit meim bild? was könnte ich verbessern?


----------



## niLe (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Ein anderes Motiv nehmen oder es es in irgendeiner Forum bearbeiten, so eine einfach Xtreme Gamer sieht doch langweilig aus


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Und versuch es bitte mal ohne Blitz, das Bild is doch leicht überbelichtet


----------



## Ecle (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

es ist zwar mit blitz, aber das Entscheidene ist wohl das ich die Belichtung etwas höher eingestellt hab, denn man konnte zuerst nur wenige Details erkennen, zumal die Karte ja schwarz ist und der Kühler auch.....


----------



## patrock84 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Redesign:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## memphis@Mg (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

vielleicht kann das einer von euch gebrauchen oder bearbeiten bin nicht der POGOTshop freak oder GIMP!

BILD


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Hast nen Vorschlag was wir draus machen sollen? Irgendne Idee? Ich würd sie dann mit Freuden umsetzten


----------



## SeLecT (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

So, wer ein paar Cellshocks DDR3 als Desktophintergrund haben mag, hier sind welche für euch!  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patrock84 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Sehr schön SeLecT


----------



## SeLecT (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Danke schön! Mal sehen, was ich noch so finde


----------



## patrock84 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

ASUS P5K3 Deluxe aufgeflaggt mit Cellshock? *g*


----------



## SeLecT (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Ja, die habe auch noch auf meiner Platte  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## niLe (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Wirklich schöne Bilder!


----------



## SeLecT (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Danke. Demnächst kommen wohl noch nen paar dazu


----------



## ED101 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Ja schöne Bilder nur leider zu klein für mein Desktop


----------



## SeLecT (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Größer habe ich sie leider nicht


----------



## ED101 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Schade ich denke über eine 1920 Auflösung würden sich auch andere freuen. Trotzdem wundeschöne Bilder


----------



## darksplinter (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

so hier mal eins meinerseits


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Schick, aber du hast geschlampt . Unten Links und bei den RAM-Slots sind noch farbige Stellen. Und auch sonst noch vereinzelt.

Mal wieder eins von mir, diesmal ohne Colorkey 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShadowAlien (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

.... n1


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Langsam haben wir wieder genug bilder für nen Wallpaperpack


----------



## SeLecT (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

So weit ich weiß, ist es schon in Planung. Ich wurde zumindest drauf angesprochen


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Sehr gut


----------



## darksplinter (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

hier nochmal eins von mir (wenns nich ganz passt kann villeciht jemand nachbessern^^)


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Schick mir mal bitte das originalbild. Du hast schonwieder geschlampt .


----------



## buzty (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

an der einen kühler-ecke zb gell?


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Jo, aber auch so sind noch viele stellen unsauber. Da is noch viel zu viel in farbe 

Also ich bitte euch, wenn ihr hier was reinstellen, dann bisschen zeit lassen und mühe geben


----------



## Shady (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Wie wäre es mal mit einem "oldskool" Wallpaper?


----------



## Ecle (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Hier meine neuen OCZ ReaperX


----------



## Letni (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Ich hab dann auch mal ein Bild. Ich hoffe es gefällt euch.


----------



## commandobot (5. Februar 2008)

*Wallpaper in 712x534*

Ich stelle mal meine Kreationen hier rein.

Für Lob und konstruktive Kritik bin ich offen .
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Sie gefallen, vorallem das erste macht sich sicher gut als Wallpaper


----------



## GoZoU (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Nur die Auflösung sollte noch angepasst werden 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## memphis@Mg (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



komischer weise weiß ich nicht mehr wie man die orig größe macht:/
sind auch nicht dolle die pics weil war DUNKEL als abends um elf
direct links:

http://aycu12.webshots.com/image/42851/2001400639278391028_rs.jpg
http://aycu29.webshots.com/image/41628/2001491685077031710_rs.jpg
http://aycu09.webshots.com/image/44048/2001411654485657126_rs.jpg
http://aycu28.webshots.com/image/43987/2001436074966829476_rs.jpg
http://aycu36.webshots.com/image/44955/2001472335847594874_rs.jpg
http://aycu29.webshots.com/image/42748/2001439066315801575_rs.jpg
http://aycu12.webshots.com/image/43251/2001489292645916431_rs.jpg


gerade angekommen!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Nochn Otter-Pot?


----------



## memphis@Mg (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

ja der 2te richtig! 1x gpu 1x cpu

hier ist der andere noch zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ach ein paar mobo bilder habe ich auch noch gemacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

ist der kupferkern beim graka pot nur verschraubt???


----------



## memphis@Mg (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

in dem sinne ja scheint mir so!ist doch ne gute idee dicht ist das schon keine angst! otti wird sich schon was dabei gedacht haben!


----------



## maaaaatze (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Verschraubt denke ich Weniger, weil Gewinde ist ja keines zu sehen. Denke er hat Damit nur die Fläche von dem Kupferstück vergrößert. Denke mal das es eingepresst ist.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoZoU (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Sehr schick 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## maaaaatze (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

So, hab auch mal was gemacht. Hatte grade nichts anderes da. Wer die Originalbilder haben will soll sich bei mir melden. Musste einfach ma die Cam von meinen Eltern testen. Zur Cam. Is ne Samsung NV3 mit Autofocus. Bis der erstmal richtig Funktiniert hat  Viel spaß ma mit den Bildern.


----------



## GoZoU (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Nochmal ein kleiner QX9770 von mir.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## memphis@Mg (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

ist das deiner???


----------



## GoZoU (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Nein ist nicht meiner, das ursprüngliche Bild habe ich irgendwann mal im Netz gefunden.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Blizzard (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Ram

Ist nur eine Handycam (SE K550i, 2 MegaPixel, Nahobjekt-Funktion)
Die Cam macht nur bei optimalsten Bedingungen perfekte Bilder.

Den Staub aus den Rillen des HS hab ich nicht rausbekommen :/
Die Cam macht bei wenig lich auch sehr gerne Bildrauschen/Artefakte rein

Das ist übrigens die volle Bildauflösung


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

@Blizzard: Huhu, das hier is nen Wallpaper Thread. Wenn Bilder, dann bitte wenigstens in Wallpaperauflösung


----------



## maaaaatze (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Sind meine denn OK Tommy? Wenn ja werd ich da mal nachlegen die Tage.


----------



## Haxti (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Hab jetzt auch hierher gefunden. Ich habe leider nichts gorßes an Hardware aber es gibt wirklich geile Bilder hier 

Vllt kann ich mal den Mushkin RAM vom Freund ablichten. Ansonsten werde ich mich vllt morgen mal an meiner x1900GT versuchen, wenn ich die Sauber bekomm. Das ist die Rev.2 also mit Großem kühler. Mal schaun, wie die so ausschaut 

/EDIT: So Fotos hab ich gemacht. Mit GIMP is das Sauviel Arbeit und ganz sauber bekomm ich den lüfter nich... ich denk vllt pcb farbe lüfter nicht? mal schaun


----------



## master_of_schrott (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

so ich hab jetzt ma n paar bilder von nem i466 mit kleinem corebruch


----------



## GoZoU (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

@ master_of_schrott:

siehe oben



> Huhu, das hier is nen Wallpaper Thread. Wenn Bilder, dann bitte wenigstens in Wallpaperauflösung





MfG
GoZoU


----------



## zocker28 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

hier ma paar von mir 

heute......



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dezemeber 07....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dezember 07......



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



November 07.........



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



November 07........



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Juni 07...........



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



August 07.........



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oktober 07..........



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oktober 07..........



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoZoU (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Hardware-*Wallpaper*? 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## memphis@Mg (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

so sieht meine ultra auch aus!


----------



## schneiderbernd (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

mal eins von meinem Strikerll Formula!


----------



## maaaaatze (1. März 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Hier mal ein etwas anderes CPU Bild. Sagt mal wie sie euch gefallen.


----------



## Marbus16 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Leider zu viele Farbverfälschungen und Rauschen drin, sonst hätt ich es trotz einer AMD CPU als Hintergrund genommen


----------



## maaaaatze (2. März 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Ich kanns noch ohne den Farbverfälschungen hochladen. Hab ich mit absicht reingemacht.


----------



## memphis@Mg (9. März 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoZoU (10. März 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*



GoZoU schrieb:


> Hardware-*Wallpaper*?



Lad die Bilder doch bitte wenigstens in einer, für ein Wallpaper geeigneten Auflösung hoch 
MfG
GoZoU


----------



## memphis@Mg (10. März 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

wieso wenn man die sich anschaut auf der site http://aycu09.webshots.com/image/46848/2005896975549841388_rs.jpg geht das doch oder nicht?


----------



## GoZoU (10. März 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Also 1.549x1.031 ist glaube ich keine gängige Auflösung bei Bildschirmen^^

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Marbus16 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Wozu gibs ne Skalierung von Windows 

Sollte halt nur größer als 1280x1024 sein, damit man keinen Pixelmatsch hat...

Wobei ich auf 1600x1200 bestehe...


----------



## KvD (21. März 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## holzkreuz (22. März 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Ich nehm hier einfach mal das Bild  ausm Luftkühlungsbilderthread


----------



## Marbus16 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gefällts? Ich habs bis 2048x1536


----------



## niLe (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Ehrlich gesagt eher weniger...sieht doch ein wenig fade und unspektakulär aus...zumal die Unterlage wirklich nicht so aussieht als hätte sie 80% des Bildinhaltes verdient


----------



## Fransen (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Mal was von mir, ich habe sonst nicht viel mit Bildbearbeitung zu tun
Ich habe einfach mal drauflos probiert


----------



## y33H@ (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Mal was banales:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## Player007 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Hier man ein Kondensator von einer X1950PRO:

Gruß


----------



## GoZoU (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Zählt das zu Hardware?


MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Klutten (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Hardware ist Alles, was weh tut, wenn man es jemanden an den Kopf schmeißt. Aufbereitet in einer Desktopauflösung ...und schon gehört es hier rein. ^^


----------



## Whoosaa (4. August 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*



Klutten schrieb:


> Hardware ist Alles, was weh tut, wenn man es jemanden an den Kopf schmeißt. Aufbereitet in einer Desktopauflösung ...und schon gehört es hier rein. ^^


 

Es tut dir also weh, wenn du einen kleinen Kondensator oder Widerstand an den Kopf geschmissen kriegst? 

Armer Klutten...


----------



## gdfan (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Hoffe gefällt. Ich bin noch Anfänger
Leider war die datei zu groß habe sie daher gepackt.
greetz


----------



## maaaaatze (20. August 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

*push* hat vielleicht jemand noch en paar bilder?


----------



## gdfan (22. August 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Un wie ist es??
greetz gdfan


----------



## Xerver (24. August 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*



gdfan schrieb:


> Un wie ist es??
> greetz gdfan


 
man sieht leider wie du es bearbeitet hast durch die ecken wo die schwarz wiß bzw gefärbt hast

wolltest warscheinlich so machen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoZoU (25. August 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Ein Mitbringsel von der GC 2008:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
GoZoU


----------



## gdfan (26. August 2008)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*



Xerver schrieb:


> man sieht leider wie du es bearbeitet hast durch die ecken wo die schwarz wiß bzw gefärbt hast
> 
> wolltest warscheinlich so machen:
> 
> ...


thx. hast du das mit photoshop gemacht??
greetz gdfan


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der Widesreen Wallpaper Tread*

Super, dan fangen wir mal an 
wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab dann kommen hier nur wallpapers rein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tom3004 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Jo, hier noch ein WP


----------



## gdfan (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Ich denke hier gehören Hardware Wallpaper rein


----------



## Klutten (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Es macht diesem Thread nichts aus, wenn hier jegliche Wallpaper gepostet werden. Ich werden den Titel bei Gelegenheit anpassen.


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Hier mal ein paar nVidia  Wallpapers


----------



## Biosman (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Macht mal ein Paar schöne Intel oder ATI bilder


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

hier eins von intel


----------



## OctoCore (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*



Klutten schrieb:


> Es macht diesem Thread nichts aus, wenn hier jegliche Wallpaper gepostet werden. Ich werden den Titel bei Gelegenheit anpassen.



Das ist schön. Aber wirklich jegliche Wallpaper? Okay, keine mit zu hohem Fleischgehalt, ist verständlich. Aber wer sich seinen Lieblingsporsche aus der Auto-Bild für ein Wallpaper einscanned und das hier hochschickt ... Das könnte doch unangenehme Konsequenzen haben.


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Hier mal ein paar vom Ur-Quattro


----------



## Tom3004 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Hier ist schonmal ein Wallpaper


----------



## heartcell (4. Januar 2009)

*Unendliche Weiten^^*

hat was^^


----------



## Boardi05 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*

Audi Q7 V12


----------



## Shibi (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*



> Ich denke hier gehören Hardware Wallpaper rein


Zitat von Klutten: 





> Hardware ist Alles, was weh tut, wenn man es jemanden an den Kopf schmeißt.


Wenn ich dir einen Audi R8 an den Kopf werfe tut es weh, also ist er hier richtig. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## JonnyB1989 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hardware ***Wallpaper*** Thread*



Shibi schrieb:


> Zitat von Klutten: Wenn ich dir einen Audi R8 an den Kopf werfe tut es weh, also ist er hier richtig.
> 
> mfg, Shibi



Gegebenenfalls das du den R8 so einfach in die Luft hebst.


----------



## Klutten (4. Januar 2009)

Ich habe den Titel jetzt angepasst. Da wir keine zwei Wallpaper-Threads gebrauchen können und hier sehr wenig veröffentlicht wird, ist dies nun ein Thread für* jegliche Hintergrundbilder*.


----------



## Boardi05 (4. Januar 2009)

Da wir grade vom R8 sprechen


----------



## Boardi05 (4. Januar 2009)

und noch mehr R8


----------



## Whoosaa (4. Januar 2009)

So gern ich Audi auch mag, ich glaube nicht, dass du uns hier jetzt mit Bildern von der Website vollspammen musst. Wenn wir die benoetigen, koennen wir sie uns unglaublicherweise auch selbst holen.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (4. Januar 2009)

Ui fett gleich mal alle auf die Platte ziehen.

@ Topic kleiner Auszug aus meinem Wallpapersordner


----------



## Boardi05 (4. Januar 2009)

Super Walls JonnyB1989, und 89 ist ein super Jahrgang, weiter so 

Dies Bilder hab ich heute geschnitten


----------



## Tom3004 (4. Januar 2009)

Joa ich hab mir eben noch ein paar Walls geholt


----------



## Boardi05 (4. Januar 2009)

und weiter mit Bilder, find das Wallpaper von Wall-E genial so wie den Film


----------



## Tom3004 (4. Januar 2009)

Hier ist noch eins Damit der Tread nicht untergeht


----------



## Tom3004 (5. Januar 2009)

dami der tread nicht untergeht.......


----------



## Lee (5. Januar 2009)

Hier mal mein Wallpaper... Wer es in einer anderen Auflösung haben möchte, einfach hier reinschreiben (auch wenn es hier wahrscheinlich 100 mal mehr Auto Fetischisten als Tierliebhaber gibt )
Ist jedenfalls von mir selbst aufgenommen worden und schmückt aktuell meinen Desktop...


----------



## Boardi05 (5. Januar 2009)

immer weiter


----------



## heartcell (5. Januar 2009)

hier auch noch mal was anderes^^


----------



## BeachBoy08 (5. Januar 2009)

Hab die jetzt nur 1280x800.
Wer andere Größen will einfach auf den Link klicken. 

Audi R8 ABT 1024 x 768 wallpaper
BMW M3 1024 x 768 wallpaper
BMW M6 Hamann Widebody 1024 x 768 wallpaper
Dodge Challenger SRT8 1024 x 768 wallpaper
P. Gemballa Mirage GT Black Edition 1024 x 768 wallpaper
Wiesmann GT 1024 x 768 wallpaper
Dodge Challenger SRT10 Concept 1024 x 768 wallpaper


----------



## Boardi05 (5. Januar 2009)

der R8 ist schon upgeloadet


----------



## BeachBoy08 (5. Januar 2009)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> der R8 ist schon upgeloadet


Ich guck doch nicht hier alle 24 Seiten durch.


----------



## Boardi05 (5. Januar 2009)

nö nur eine seite weiter vorne


----------



## »EraZeR« (6. Januar 2009)

Hier mal meine, die mit den Frauen sollten eigentlich USK-6 sein, wenn nicht bitte sagen, werden wieder gelöscht.
Das sind so meine Aktuelle Wallpaper, ich wechsel die immer so jede Woche. Habt Spaß damit, für Kritik und Lob wie immer gerne erwünscht.


----------



## Tom3004 (6. Januar 2009)

Naja hie rist der Link von meinem Wallpaper Pack aus den Kategorien Mädels, Autos, Natur und Häuseraufnahmen oder eher Städte Aufnahmen aus der Luft....RapidShare Webhosting + Webspace
Mädels Bilder sind alle USK 6 aber trotzdem GEIL


----------



## Lee (6. Januar 2009)

Der Fotograph der Bilder hat meine Achtung  (nicht der der Mädels )


----------



## »EraZeR« (6. Januar 2009)

Naja, einige Bilder hier aus dem Forum und viele, die viel zu unscharf oder zu Klein sind (außer man hat nen 15 Zoller )


----------



## Tom3004 (6. Januar 2009)

Hier das Wallpaket :RapidShare: Easy Filehosting


----------



## JonnyB1989 (6. Januar 2009)

Hier mein Wallpaper Pack Wallpappers.rar @ ShareBase.to


----------



## GoZoU (7. Januar 2009)

Und hier gehts jetzt bitte zurück zum Thema!
Ich hab mal aufgeräumt.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Januar 2009)

Da hier einige mit meinem ersten Wallpaper Pack nicht zufrieden wahren, hier mein zweites

http://sharebase.to/files/SJ5aXyqr7e.html

PW: Boardi05

hoffe es kommt besser an


----------



## roadgecko (7. Januar 2009)

Ein wie ich finde sehr gelungenes Bild. Aufgenommen, ja man glaubt es kaum mit einer Handy Cam (Nokia 6220 Classic). Ich habe nichts nachbearbeitet.

LG 

Hab noch eine "angepasste" 1680x1050er (22") Version drangehangen.


----------



## Lee (7. Januar 2009)

Für´n Handy recht ordentich


----------



## SilentKilla (7. Januar 2009)

Das Bild, was ihr im Anhang sehen könnt, war lange Zeit mein Lieblingshintergrundbild.


----------



## fehe.dr (28. Januar 2009)

hat jemand ein schönes wallpaper von einem asus p5q-e ?


----------



## CrashStyle (28. Januar 2009)

Das Mein Hintergrund zur zeit!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## »EraZeR« (2. Februar 2009)

Hier mal eine *kleine* Auswahl meiner Wallpaper


----------



## Masterwana (3. Februar 2009)

Mein aktueller Hintergrund.
Für alle Fans der HD 4850.


----------



## SilentKilla (20. Februar 2009)

SilentKilla's Wallpaper-Sammlung

RapidShare: Easy Filehosting

Im Anhang ist eine winzige Auswahl zu sehen.

EDIT: Download steht nur heute als TrafficShare Dowload bereit - Laden wie ein Premiummitglied.


----------



## Jason197666 (20. Februar 2009)

Ich war auch mal so Frei und hab ein Wallpaper Album in mein Profil hinzugefügt. 
Wer Lust hat sollte mal vorbei gucken; sind ein paar echt gute dabei.


Gr33tz.......


----------



## SilentKilla (20. Februar 2009)

Jason197666 schrieb:


> Ich war auch mal so Frei und hab ein Wallpaper Album in mein Profil hinzugefügt.
> Wer Lust hat sollte mal vorbei gucken; sind ein paar echt gute dabei.
> 
> 
> Gr33tz.......



Sehr geile Bilder. Dank Dir. Meeeeeeehhhhhhhhr


----------



## roadgecko (20. Februar 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> SilentKilla's Wallpaper-Sammlung
> 
> RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
> 
> ...




Danke


----------



## Janny (20. Februar 2009)

Jason197666 schrieb:


> Ich war auch mal so Frei und hab ein Wallpaper Album in mein Profil hinzugefügt.
> Wer Lust hat sollte mal vorbei gucken; sind ein paar echt gute dabei.
> 
> 
> Gr33tz.......



Hab mir auch mal ein paar geklaut


----------



## Jason197666 (20. Februar 2009)

Kein Ding....

Ich hab noch mal ein paar Wallpaper hochgeladen. 
Wenn ich noch mehr finde, erfahrt ihr es zuerst....stay tuned.

Gr33tz....Jason


----------



## roadgecko (21. Februar 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> SilentKilla's Wallpaper-Sammlung
> 
> RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
> 
> ...



Habs Heineken Wallpaper nochmal hier in 1920x1080. Full HD lässt grüßen


----------



## buzty (21. Februar 2009)

hehe jason hab mir auch n par geschnappt, echt schöne dabei  danke

edit: ist das eine panorama-bild (wo man von nem großen haus auf ne sdtadt schaut) in versailles oder ist das ein anderer palast, für versailles schaut das iwie zu groß aus.


----------



## fehe.dr (24. Februar 2009)

ich suche ein paar wallpapers von paris .. also eiffelturm und sowas ... im 16/9 format ... (1366x768) ... hat da jemand was oder weiß wo es ein paar schöne gibt ...


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (24. Februar 2009)

Erstmal sehr Schöne Wallpaper von euch allen.
Ich suche ein paar Wallpaper von Dr. House in der Grösse 1680x1050.
Ich habe zwar schonmal danach gegooglet, aber die bieten die nur in 1024x768 oder 1280x1024 an. 
Wäre net, wenn ihr welche Posten könnt.


----------



## SilentKilla (25. Februar 2009)

fehe.dr schrieb:


> ich suche ein paar wallpapers von paris .. also eiffelturm und sowas ... im 16/9 format ... (1366x768) ... hat da jemand was oder weiß wo es ein paar schöne gibt ...



Ich kann dir das anbieten. Habs auf 1366x768 skaliert und beschnitten. Original hab ichs in 1680x1050 vorliegen.


----------



## Tom3004 (25. Februar 2009)

fehe.dr schrieb:


> ich suche ein paar wallpapers von paris .. also eiffelturm und sowas ... im 16/9 format ... (1366x768) ... hat da jemand was oder weiß wo es ein paar schöne gibt ...


Bist du auch interessier an Original Bildern ?


----------



## Boardi05 (25. Februar 2009)

Hier mal ein Pack mit nur Widescreen Female Wallpapers

LINK


----------



## »EraZeR« (9. März 2009)

Hat schon jemand das Pack geladen? Lohnt es sich?


----------



## Tom3004 (29. März 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand das Pack geladen? Lohnt es sich?


Lade es doch einfach. Kannm man nichts falsch machen. 

Ich lade es auch gerade...
Warum geht das nur immer so langsam ?


----------



## »EraZeR« (8. Juni 2009)

*Push*


----------



## Jeezy (18. Juni 2009)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Pack mit nur Widescreen Female Wallpapers
> 
> LINK


Ich lade es gerade alle 10 Parts

sind schon viel schöne ästhetische (schreibt man das so) Bilder mitbei


----------



## Boardi05 (3. November 2009)

*Wallpaperpack by Boardi05*
Wallpaperpack mit 16:10 Wallpapern, insgesamt sind mehr als 15.000 Wallpaper enthalten
wer das Pack möchte PN an mich und ich verteil die Links



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (25. November 2009)

und hoch damit


----------



## tripod (29. November 2009)




----------



## kuki122 (29. November 2009)

@ Boardi05


kannst du mir das bild da rechts unten geben?


----------



## Mick Jogger (29. November 2009)

Mir auch bitte ! Das sieht geil aus welche auflösung?


----------



## Boardi05 (29. November 2009)

Bittesehr, nahc langer suche endlich gefunden


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. November 2009)

Gerade eben mit meinen bescheidenen Künsten zusammen gezimmert - vllt gefällts euch ja!  Das zweite war als png leider zu groß


----------



## Boardi05 (1. Dezember 2009)

*Updatepack by Boardi05*
Wie immer, PN an mich und ihr bekommt die Links




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## -NTB- (2. Dezember 2009)

-push-


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (23. Februar 2010)

Ausm Internet kann sich jeder welche ziehen 

Wer auch son Teil mit seinem Nickname haben will soll ne PN an mich schreiben


----------



## stefan.net82 (16. Mai 2010)

hier ein paar von meinen:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (11. Dezember 2010)

hier ein paar weihnachtswallys, es werden noch n paar folgen


----------



## XeQfaN (17. Januar 2011)

XeQfaN @ TR2N


----------



## Jolep (8. März 2011)

oder das ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AeroX (9. März 2011)

Deadmau5 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Obst (13. März 2011)

Das hab ich mal mit Photoshop in der Schule gemacht.
Hab mich dabei mal von einem was ich auf Deviant fand inspirieren lassen 


0857


----------



## tripod (17. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Re4dt (9. Mai 2011)

Da ein paar im Extreme Desktop Thread nachgefragt haben->


----------



## Balomanja (15. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Re4dt (21. Mai 2011)

Auf wunsch von @punTo hier mein Wallpaper


----------



## punTo (21. Mai 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Auf wunsch von @punTo hier mein Wallpaper


 

Danke


----------



## HolySh!t (22. Mai 2011)

Hier stand ein post für den Desktopthread -> Fail


----------



## Major Blackbird (24. Juni 2011)

der find ich sieht mit Eyefinity richtig geil aus...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lan_Party (23. Oktober 2011)

Mein Blog
Sollte erstmal reichen. Ich denke jetzt wird er auch etwas bekannter.


----------



## kero81 (23. Oktober 2011)

Da sind n paar schöne Sachen dabei!


----------



## Lan_Party (23. Oktober 2011)

kero81 schrieb:


> Da sind n paar schöne Sachen dabei!


 Von 805 Bildern findest du nur "n paar" schön!? 
BTW: Kommt gerade ne neue Ladung hoch.  Also sind es 820 Bilder.


----------



## oldDirty (25. Oktober 2011)

Grad selbst entdeckt aus aktuellem Anlass. Kommt wohl eine Verfilmung und ratet mal welche Titelintro sie genommen haben?!


----------



## Invisible_XXI (5. November 2011)

Keine Ahnung, ob das hier der richtige Thread ist, aber ich habe nun endlich ein paar brauchbare Bilder als Dual-Sreen-Wallpaper gefunden und an meine spezifische Auflösung angepasst.
Es handelt sich dabei um Wallpaper, die für einen *1980*1200 Monitor (16:10, links) + 1680*1050 Monitor (16:10, rechts)* gedacht sind; also eine Auflösung von 3600*1200 haben 
Es sind 49 Stück und Interessierte können sie hier runterladen: MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

Hier eine kleine Übersicht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pagz (22. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meins


----------



## Lolm@n (22. Dezember 2011)

Meins:


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. Dezember 2011)

Mein Neuer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für meinen Desktop hab ich mir noch das Logo weggemacht!


----------



## Lan_Party (22. Dezember 2011)

Hier sind meine xD
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/50971-lan_party.html


----------



## Daxelinho (5. März 2012)

Warum ist dieser Thread so plötzlich tod?


----------



## Shizophrenic (6. März 2012)

Daxelinho schrieb:
			
		

> Warum ist dieser Thread so plötzlich tod?



Denen sind die Wallpaper ausgegangen xD


----------



## ponygsi (24. März 2012)

moin, so hab munition:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/63641-ponygsi-albums-desktop-stuff-5241.html

vl. spaß

lg ponygsi


----------



## Daxelinho (24. März 2012)

Hier sind meine, alle selbst gemacht:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/65201-daxelinho-albums-wallpaper-5244.html


----------



## ponygsi (26. März 2012)

Schade, dass keiner mehr mitmacht


----------



## roadgecko (26. März 2012)

Ich habe leider nur eins zu bieten.


----------



## Daxelinho (26. März 2012)

roadgecko schrieb:


> Ich habe leider nur eins zu bieten.


 Selbst gemacht?



ponygsi schrieb:


> Schade, dass keiner mehr mitmacht


 Kann man ja ändern


----------



## roadgecko (26. März 2012)

Ne leider nicht, aber ich wollte mal was beitragen


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (6. April 2012)

Du bist eine Krankheit... und ich die Medizin!


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (22. Juni 2012)

Bla Text Bla.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (27. Juni 2012)

Bla Text Bla.


----------



## EnergyCross (3. Juli 2012)

Zählt handy auch? 
SGS III:


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (18. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (26. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k@k@nut (27. Dezember 2012)

Bitte sehr!


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (3. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (1. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (11. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GameTwist (11. Mai 2013)

Hab hier auch nochmal ein selbst gemachtes: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auflösung ist leider nicht mehr so hoch, da ich nicht mehr wusste, wo ich es gespeichert hatte und nur aus Facebook von meinem Titelbild gezogen hatte.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (25. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (26. Juli 2013)

ein pentium III in sw


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (14. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke @ *SPIRITus-96*


----------



## watercooled (15. August 2013)

Ein Black Shark Spieler


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (15. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passend zum Mainboard


----------



## orca113 (16. August 2013)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Sauber Faulkner, die olle unten im Bild ist ne Wucht


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. August 2013)

Dann mach ich auch mal mit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ponygsi (31. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0815-TYP (29. August 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

